# Cut out tool for wood?



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

AustinDB said:


> Do you screw the template down Tom or apply hand pressure to keep it from moving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clamps, two sided tape, PamTite, screws....what ever the situation dictates.

The long one gets used on sheet goods that are not installed yet. Easy to clamp.

Tom


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Something like this work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> Something like this work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason I don’t use the long bit is the slug can shift and damage the bit or work piece. I like to leave a 32nd on the bottom and pop out the slug. 

Tom


----------

